# Senior Rec Con in Dubai



## Dubaiwali (Jul 18, 2010)

Right, I understand most of you hate recruiters but i'd really appreciate replies that don't insult my profession.

Me and my partner recently got got job offers out in Dubai to work as Senior Recruitment Consultants on a combined basic salary of 29,000-30,000 AED a month plus uncapped commission, private health care, paid flights out to Dubai and 2 free air tickets every year plus one months accommodation.

The apartment weve seen is a very large studio in Business Bay for 45,000 AED a year and a Polo to get us around in the beginning. These two costs will be dealt with by our savings that were taking with us to Dubai.

Now neither of us drink but we are work hard play hard people. Were young (just 23) and although some people may say 'just have fun here and go back' we want to build our careers here and if that means holding back on splashing a few hundred quid on the weekend then were fine with that.

What i'd be interested in finding out is what you guys think in regards to living and surviving on that sort of money?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubaiwali said:


> What i'd be interested in finding out is what you guys think in regards to living and surviving on that sort of money?


Just to recap, you've paid a years rent and car out of saving you have already?

Assuming you don't have kids, then 30,000 AED is more than enough to 'play hard' (whatever that means ) and save a decent amount at the same time.

Just one thing, you say partner and not wife. It's illegal to co-habit here in the UAE. Plenty people do it but there can be serious repercussions in the unlikely event you are caught. Few tips - put the rent, bills etc in one name, get your partner to wear a wedding ring and refer to each other as man and wife. 

If you are working together it may particularly tricky as it's one to lie to a landlord and building manager and another to your employer who would be sorting out your visas.


----------



## Dubaiwali (Jul 18, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Just to recap, you've paid a years rent and car out of saving you have already?
> 
> Assuming you don't have kids, then 30,000 AED is more than enough to 'play hard' (whatever that means ) and save a decent amount at the same time.
> 
> ...


Hi Rossi!

Well were selling our home here so were moving to Dubai with around 12k of our own which will go towards our rent and new car. 

No kids were only 23 and yes were getting married before moving out there! But I will be the wife not him 

Were both working for seperate companies and currently in :confused2: over where to rent after the first month. I work in Burj Dubai Square. Thats next to Burj Khalifa correct? Hes working in Al Barsha. I thought Business Bay would be a good place. Well initially anyway as its pretty convenient.

How long have you been out there yourself and whats the expat community spirit like besides hating recruiters?!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

it's not a great wage (15k each) as you have to pay your own accommodation but at least you are sensible enough to be looking at Studios and not waste too much money on rent. Business Bay is a good area for both of you for location to work. If you did want to look at Barsha you will get more for your money but it is not as nice an area and the traffic in and out can be bad. Buildings in Business Bayare mostly Emaar built so a good standard (for Dubai) and come with fitted kitchen (white goods). I would be looking at getting a larger car asap - wouldn't feel save on these roads in a polo. I presume you are sharing one car - with a studio you will only get 1 parking space. I think you are worrying needlessly about what other people will think of your profession - I used to be a real estate agent!!! The only other point I can think of is there is alot of rec cons here - they are quite ruthless - so be prepared for some serious competition - you may not earn as much comm as you hoped.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Every, and I mean EVERY recruitment consultant I know here are ****ing useless.

(end of rant)


----------



## Dubaiwali (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for all the valuable input everyone!

Were both in our early twenties so I reckon its not a bad wage for our age and worth. We only graduated last year! 

We see Dubai as an opportunity to make good tax free money which we wouldn't make until we were hitting 30 over in UK as recruitment is based heavily on commission not basics. 

With that in mind we plan to enjoy ourselves as a young couple but also to keep in control of our finances.

Ive been trying to figure out how to get to Burj Khalifa from Business Bay with no luck. The metro seems to be at an awkward spot and I'm not sure if it goes directly. 

Hubby will be leaving pretty early to get to work in Al Barsha or it seems it may even be Sillicon Oasis so I'm hoping to find my own way to work


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Taxis are very cheap - during the cooler months you can walk to Emaar Business Square from The Residences Towers, 8 Boulevard Tower, Burj Views, The Lofts, Southridge.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubaiwali said:


> But I will be the wife not him


Sorry, my rampant sexism led me to believe you were male. 

Business Bay will be fine for you both but you could look at Al Barsha (as mentioned) or even JLT for cheap but decent studio's/1 beds. If you are getting married before then not a problem.

Coming up for 2 years myself and just about to sign for another year (rent is signed up in yearly cycles). 

And perhaps this is for a different thread but I don't think there is one expat community spirit. You will meet people that turn out to be good friends, people that are cool for a drink with and then loads of idiots and *rseholes. Bit like home really. 

As for recruitment agents - do such a thing exist? Never had call or email returned from one?


----------



## Dubaiwali (Jul 18, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sorry, my rampant sexism led me to believe you were male.
> 
> Business Bay will be fine for you both but you could look at Al Barsha (as mentioned) or even JLT for cheap but decent studio's/1 beds. If you are getting married before then not a problem.
> 
> ...


Its a shame that some recruiters tarnish the profession by not keeping a good relationship with their candidates and clients. It may be due to the constant hunger to only bill. I on the other hand have a great pool of candidates that I chat to regularly. Not to pull leads or sell a job (although if they're interested then happy days!) But more so find out how they're doing, how they're finding the market etc. Some of these candidates I will hope to place into roles in Dubai as well.

Anyway I can tell you that although many will say there is no market for recruiters in Dubai, there definitely is. All the big names are there right now with consultants doing very well. 

Shame about the lack of community. I have come across some really rude expats already who I guess don't realise that I am only 23 and starting off my career so not as wealthy or as experienced as them! I guess that may get in the way in regards to making friends  

I looked in JLT as it was cheap but a lot of people put me off by suggesting that its a crap area so I widened my search! Hubs is working in Al Barsha or Silicon Oasis and google maps is just not precise to be able to figure out distance.

What would you guys say the distance is from Business Bay to Silicon Oasis Authority?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

JLT is not a crap area if you get one of the towers close to the metro - you have to come here and make your own mind up. There are 2 metro station and a/c footbridges that take you over to the Marina - Shops, Restaurant, Bars, Hotels, Mall and the Beach. 5 mins from Ibn Battuta Mall and Mall of The Emirates. 
Saying that you have that Downtown Burj Khalifa (but not the beach).
You will get a bigger apartment in JLT than Downtown.


----------

